#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Coisinhas legais!

## PiTsA

estava eu aqui pensando.... sem mais o que fazer....
dai me surgiu uma idéia!
bem que eu poderia ter aqui um adesivo da underlinux!
ou algum outro acessório, camiseta sei lá! 
imagine que massa eu andando na rua e vejo um cara com
uma camiseta da underlinux! que da hora!

huauhahuahua!!!!

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## ghenri

Show de bola...
Gostei da idéia...

----------


## Allisson

Faz logo o kit completo, camisa, adesivo e boné <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Mero_Aprendiz

A camisa e compro...
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------

Caneta tbm é fera heim . . .

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## ShAdOw_LoRd

E pq naum chaveiros UnderLinux!!!
Loko heinn!



[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: ShAdOw_LoRd em 17-05-2003 18:36 ]

----------


## Celio

Compraria camiseta e bone <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## sinistrow

Uma cueca talvez hehehe

[]`s

----------


## PiTsA

sério!
eu compraria!!!!
curto pacas!

a cuequinha ate que da pra pensar! =)
mas naum vo quere ve ninguem de cuequinha underlinux
na rua! huahuaauhahuhua

----------


## PiTsA

Admin&acute;s do site!
façam uma enquete depois relacionado a este tópico!!!

vlws!

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: PiTsA em 18-05-2003 00:50 ]

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: PiTsA em 19-05-2003 13:17 ]

----------


## Fernando

Tambem acho legal, se alguem se propor a bancar (financeiramente) eu faco =) Notaram o problema? heheh

----------


## ShAdOw_LoRd

Se vai ter cueca pq naum camisinhas underlinux style heinn!!
imagine hAUhauhUahU

heheheh ai o bicho pega !!

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: ShAdOw_LoRd em 18-05-2003 10:48 ]

----------


## PiTsA

ahh sei la psy! foi só uma idéia!!! =)
mas quem um dia se propor a fazer,
irá tirar uma boa grana!

mas a idéia da camisinha acima é broxante! 
eu naum vo quere fica pensando nos cuecas
da underlinux quando tive que coloca camisinha
pra da uma com a mina!
uhahuauhahuaauhauha

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## ShAdOw_LoRd

huahuahau 
Verdade mesmo!!
nem quero pensar nisso!

----------


## PiTsA

a idéia continua boa! das camisetas underlinux....
e ae quem vai se oferecer a fazer-lo?!

com 4782 users acho que tem muita user que compra!
a minha ja pode reservar...

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

OTIMA IDEIA.... MAS VOU DAR OUTRAS DUAS...
AMBAS PARTINDO DO PONTO QUE JAH EXISTAM VARIAS (COISINHAS LEGAIS DA UNDER..)

1- QUE TAL UM STORE ONLINE? LOJINHA ONLINE MESMO.. 
ARRANJANDO UM PRAITOCINADOR QUE TOPE... QUAL EH O PROBLEMA, NEH?

2- E , TB, QUE TAL INCENTIVAR A GALERA..COM ALGUM PREMIACAO..ZINHA?? 


IDEIAS...EXISTEM PARA SEREM EXTERNADAS E DISCUTIDAS..NAH EH? PiTsA?

----------


## Spl4y

Podia rolar também uma caneca!! E o meu café?
heheheheheheheh

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Eu se fosse admin daqui, começaria com as camisetas, pois para fazê-las não é muito custoso e provavelmente este seria o produto mais vendido.
Poderia começar um serviço por encomenda, bola-se um modelo e ai faz-se uma tela (se for utilizar o silcscreen- não sei se é assim que se escreve isso), que não deve custar mais de 20 pilas....
Depois vai fazendo as camisetas, por encomenda..... Com o dinheiro arrecadado pela venda das camisetas, poderia fazer as outras coisas, chaveiro, boné, cuéca (mas só se for para usar como o super homem fazia heheheeh), etc 
Bonés bordados também podem ser o ponto de partida, pois neste caso não precisa fazer nada é só encomendar com alguém que tenha uma máquina de bordar...

----------


## smvda

Tenho uma camiseta da Conectiva e outra da Red Hat e seria muito interessanto uma camiseta da underlinux esteilo as que eu tenho ........ ele teria que ser gola-polo sem bolso na frente e....... com o logo + nome Underlinux bordado no peito e algo na manga .... as minhas camisas do linux sómente uso em momentos especiais .... tenho ciumes delas .... sabe medo de estragar são tão lindas imaginem meu guarda-roupas com uma do underlinux iria ser o maximo !!!

----------


## Savio

podia ter o logo da under na frente e atraz o nossos niknames, o que vcs acham?? 
t ++
Tronx

----------


## hez4el

Essa idéia do Tronx é legal pra caramba...
uma camiseta pretona com o logo do underlinux no peito
e o nick name nas costas ia ficar dez...
eu compraria uma hoje mesmo...
e seu me autorizarem a usar o logotipo mesmo que ninguém 
faça eu mando fazer uma pra mim...

----------


## Gnuser

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> Pod krer uns bones bordados cairiam bem nao e?

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## smvda

hehehe a idéia do boneco é legal........ hehe quanto a dos nicks é muito dez ..... legal

----------


## Gnuser

pod krer fazer uns adesivos pra por no vidro trazeiro do carro escrito UNDERLINUX!!!!!
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> Eita povo com criatividade!

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Daqui a pouco, da para montar uma Micro$oft dos tecidos aqui!!!!
ehehheheheheheh
Adorei a idéia do nick nas camisetas tronx T....

----------


## smvda

as ideias dos adesivos é boa !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gnuser

Ow vonlinkerstain tipo Grife MS-Linux? hehe
Brincadeira... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Savio

Então pessoal, vmaos nessa , vmaos fazer essas camisetas logo, podemos levantar os preços nas grande capitais, cada um pode levantar o preço postar então podemos nos organizar para podermos ter logos nossas super camisetas, to doido pra estrei-las, ahh o fato eh decidir, logo qual o logo a ser usado, a cor, e o nick cada um mandara qdo estiver efetuando a compra no lugar mais barato.. vamos la pessoal , procurem o preço e postem, onde ficar mais barato podemos nos organizar para podermos logo usar..
tamos aiii
Tronx

----------


## Vaza

Aew...demoro..
eu faço natação e vou querer uma SUNGA da underlinux..
escrio underlinux atras e um pinguinzinho na frente
uhauhuhauhauhaua
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## Fernando

Boneca inflável underlinux, EXPERIMENTA!

HUAHUAHUAHUAHUHAUHUA

----------


## Savio

e ai pessoal alguma 9dade sobre as camisetaS??
Savio

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Vaza, gostei da idéia da sunga, ehheheheheheh
Gnuser, Poderia ser, a alguns anos atrás no site do linuxberg, tinha uma imagem do pinguim derretendo marshmallow (não sei se é assim que escreve esta joça) com uma caixinha do windos servindo de lenha para aquela fogueira.....
Este poderia ser o logo desta companhia!!!
ehheheeh
Para bordar os bonés no shopping, acho que é uns 5 pilas
Camiseta eu vou dar uma olhada

----------


## GuE

Hello guys !!!

Fora todas idéias r0x jah postadas aqui poderiamos fazer tb acessorios p/ micro mouse pad, esses trem de escritório personalizado Underlinux !!! Ae com as camisetas com nick name atraz e fazer um mega incontro underlinux issa ser r0x tu que é talz !!! No vc que é o tal uhauhauha !!! r0x a l0t !!!

Vlw !!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## Savio

curtii a idea...
Gue.. 
demoroo..
alguem tem idea de como podemos fazer pelo menos as camisetas....
alguem ja pensou tb no desenho ,seria 10 tipo de um mascotee... "um puingui todo diferentte"
o que 6 achamm?!
Savio

----------


## GuE

Eu curto aquela foto do pinguim com uma bazuca escrito born to frag uhauhauha !!! acho muito loko !!! camisetas normal aqui em Santos/SP sai por 12 reais cada gola polo 19 !!! Vlw !!!

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: GuE em 05-11-2003 16:17 ]

----------


## vonlinkerstain

A grande pergunta é: 
Podemos usar o nome do underlinux em nossas camisetas, ou isso seria "pirataria"?
Podia haver uma votação para o melhor desenho...., tipo uma enquete na pagina principal....

----------


## Fernando

Perguntae pro Scorpion, Slyz, Bit_of_love e Sinistrow =)

----------


## GuE

E ae como fico ninguem conhece os adm do under ?

----------


## Fernando

O que te impede de dar a ideia pra eles? heheh
Conhecer eu conheco.. =)

----------


## PiTsA

ae PSY fala para eles então pelo menos aparecerem neste tópico para dar sua opnião... este tópico é bem "Off-Topic", mas é uma coisa que até eu gostaria de ter uma camiseta... e vc não? 

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Fernando

Já falei, e o Scorpion já abriu uma enquete pra fins de pesquisa, vota ai (Vide pagina principal)...

Posta alguma coisa ai Scorpion, say hi. heheh

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ai galera vou correr atraz disso vamos ver se rende uns trocados UHAHUauhaUHauha <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## Fernando

Abre uma conta pra doacoes, a comunidade tá interessada, doa ae 5 reais pros caras investirem no negócio, quem sabe nao vira uma grande loja de produtos de qualidade =)

Quem sabe nao terminamos imprimindo livros de pura didática prática, etc, quem sabe.. :]

----------


## PiTsA

eu doária com prazer! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## GuE

Pow lucrar muito não né, mais poxa pelo menos pagar as dispesas do portal under <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> nao pegaria nada. Se vcs ja não hospedam de graça. sei lah <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif"> !!!

----------

